# Just Found This In A Drawer



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Forgot I had it, but know nothing about it. It says Empire Stores Ltd on it, I'm guessing it was a long service gift but there is no engraving on it?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice looking watch - wouldn't mind that in my collection!!!

Any chance of a picture of the movement?

And just as a thought, it could well be that Empire Stores had the watches made to sell under their own brand name.


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

A few more pictures would be appreciated. í ½í¸€


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

EMPIRE STORES was a catalogue sales company. Price of item ordered divided by 20 but you paid back 21 or 24 weeks. Popular way of buying credit wise (on tick :lol: ) in the fifties and sixties. KAY'S was another the same. They used agents who were paid commission of ten per cent - added on to the retail price - and they took the orders and the weekly payments in and sent them off to the companies.

:weed:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

My God, that takes me back! My mother was an agent for Grattans back in the 1960s. We got loads of stuff with the commission she earned. I remember the huge boxes that arrived in late November, and that small noses were instructed to keep firmly out of!

That is a great looking watch anyway! It looks like a late English key-wound, except it's Swiss. Can I echo the request for a movement shot, please?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

nice watch I used to work at janet frazer/brian mills catalogue in sunderland as a Saturday job in the 70's when I was a lad.


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Due to only being a very amateur collector, this is as far as I can go with opening it up without fear of breaking something!!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

People with far better knowledge than I will be able to correct what I am going to say.

If I am not mistaken, there are two? sliding lock mechanisms there which, when slid towards the centre, will allow the dust cover to be removed.

This will reveal the movement itself which is the picture we were asking for.

*HOWEVER*, if you are not happy with doing this, then *DON'T - it is YOUR watch after all.*

Regards

David


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks DJH584just done it, pic on it's way.


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Well done you!!!

In the balance well I can see a serial number. Is there anything else engraved there? I am thinking of a trademark of a maker.

Regards

David


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Can't find anything with a maker, just Swiss Made and the number is 12641.


----------

